# My granddaughter



## Blackmirror

As I’m too I’ll to travel I have to wait till oct 14 to see my baby ,she will be 3 months
say hello to Blossom Sylvia
i just want to cuddle her 🌈


----------



## Macboatmaster

Blackmirror said:


> As I’m too I’ll to travel I have to wait till oct 14 to see my baby ,she will be 3 months


Congrats.
Is it the first grandchild - It is a GREAT feeling with the birth of any grandchild, but the first always seems "REALLY SPECIAL."
Hope the too ill to travel is NOT too serious.


----------



## 2twenty2

Congratulations!


----------



## xrobwx71

Congrats, she is beautiful.


----------



## RT

Aww, there's just something about a crinkle eyed baby child that warms everyone's heart 
And Blossom looks to have a full head of hair, a beauty now and will grow to be a beautiful person


----------



## Gr3iz

Congrats! A future force to be reckoned with! ;-)


----------



## Cookiegal

Congratulations Donna!


----------

